# small asian eyes



## anuy (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm asian and i have small eyes and barely there eyelashes. i really want some amazing mascara and i've read that diorshow was awesome so i tried it but it's not made for the stubbly asian eyelashes i have. so if you know where i'm coming from and you have some reccs. please tell me! i've heard that MAC mascaras suck and MA's have suggested using a base. know any good bases and is the prep and prime lash from MAC good? does anyone know? thanks!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 4, 2005)

Rimmel Extra Super lash works Great!!! It's really cheap too. I heard raves for Lancome Hypnose, and CG super thick lash too.


----------



## shellebell (Aug 5, 2005)

Even though I hear raves for MAC i dont know anyone personally who uses thier mascara. I have short asian lashes, have you tried talika lipocils? Its a gel that promotes eyelash growth, its my HG. Mascara wise i use maybellin volume express which am satisfied with(each tube can vary you see). I tried lancome cils booster but I find it makes them looks worse and clumpier.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

Never line the bottom with eye liner -- use a eyeshadow for a feathery look if you want.

Line the top to make them pop.

I like Arpeggio Cosmetics Mascara and MAC Zoom does wonders.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

I have short Asian lashes too. I use YSL Effet Faux Cils and it works great. The only downside is that it's scented and the smell can be kind of annoying.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

I've given up on my short, sparse lashes. Too mush mascara makes my lashes too clumpy and still short, and they just end up losing the curl. No matter what I do, my own lashes just never show. I've resorted to using falsies. Once you become good at applying these, it becomes a breeze to put on... even easier than curling your lashes (OUCH!!!) and coating on the mascara all the time.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 20, 2007)

I am asian too.. although i dont have lash problems i do have a suj for mascara brand.  I know that a lot of ppl dont like MAC mascara there is one i think works really well and that is . " Fibre Rich lash" by MAC 
A really good drugstore brand is M.A.X Factor 3000 calorie lash.. this stuff works wonders the dry time sucks ass.   but the pay off is really nice makes ur lashes look longer and fuller.  Im not to big on lash primer but u can achieve the same effect by using powder on ur lashes before u apply ur mascara. and if everything else fails i would agree with "Missymarciel" buy using falsies


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooh I'm asian too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





While my lashes aren't completely sparse, they are fairly short (compared to everyone else here) because afterall... I'm asian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For the clumping problem... the MAC fan masaca brush REALLY helps! It's amazing lol. I can't live without it if I'm going to use mascara- if just to separate the clumps without taking away the extra length the mascara gave me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For mascara... I use Blinc (Kiss me)... but the main reason I use that is because it doesn't smudge on me -ever-, and that's the main thing I go for lol. It's not bad though. And it seems to make my lashes curl up a  bit more than they naturally do (since I don't curl them).
Perhaps you should try it out?
Another thing may be how you're applying your mascara. I don't know about you, but this reaally makes a difference for me! (Especially with the Blinc mascara, since it dries to a 'springy' kind of consistency)!
What you do is... get right down into the roots of your lashes, and get your wand in there. Then HOLD it there for maybe 5-10 seconds, and as you do that, kind of... wiggle... your wand horizontally, like you're making a 'Z' shape- slightly. Hold it a little more, then brush upwards along the length of your lashes like you normally would do, without taking the wand away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Annd of course, repeat as needed. Maybe you do this already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I know a lot of my asian friends don't- they just 'brush' their lashes with the wand, and forget about the roots, and the mascara just seems to weigh down their lashes even more!

If that stuff doesn't work, then I agree with the others too! Check out snowkei's tutorials, and the difference between wearing, and not wearing her falsies! She looks AMAZING with them on! It's really cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the long post -__-


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 20, 2007)

shiseido makes a good mascara base and i love their lasting lift mascara.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_shiseido makes a good mascara base and i love their lasting lift mascara._

 
Yes I 2nd that, there's been rave reviews on the Shiseido Mascara base. Also I don't know if anyone's already mentioned but lining the top watermark, and the area where the roots of your lashes grow will give the illusion of thicker lashes. 

Personally I use Maybelline Full and Soft, I don't have the sparcity problem but I do have a major smudging problem and F&S is the best when it comes to not making me look like a racoon. HTH


----------



## bklyn (Mar 23, 2007)

- also asian w short lashes, not the worst i've seen but def not the best! - have tried tons of diff mascaras. i've found the curling formulas really do make a diff (using Maybelline sky high curves for the last yr). Prior to that i was using Maybelline's XXL something that has a primer on one end and volumizing mascara on the other. that works too, but more for extreme volume. i've decided that i prefer the sky high much more as it does more to lengthen and define. also you MUST curl your lashes and mascara from the root as an earlier respondent said. i will prob perm my lashes in the not too far future as it takes way too long just to keep from looking like i've just walked out of a fire.


----------



## Sti43 (Mar 24, 2007)

Try waterproof mascaras-- they hold a curl better.

I have short asian lashes. I use ardell lash accellerator, and I let it dry. Then I use my shu curler. I use Shiseido mascara base and then Lancome Hypnose waterproof. This is the *best* combo i've tried, and I've tried them all. All MAC mascaras, other lancome, YSL, all drugstore, benefit, etc. TRY hypnose. It's a great mascara =)


----------



## Taj (Mar 24, 2007)

I luv running a line along the roots of my lashes to make them look fuller.  KP lash base is good for lenthening and curling.


----------

